# troubleshooting



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

i have a dead speaker. (left rear)

i need to find out whether the speaker is dead/ the wiring is bust or the head unit is malfunctioning.

how do i do that?

aditya


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

a_d_y_a said:


> i have a dead speaker. (left rear)
> 
> i need to find out whether the speaker is dead/ the wiring is bust or the head unit is malfunctioning.
> 
> ...



what is the stock speaker size for the 94 sentra le sedan?
both front and rear?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have a multimeter?

if not you're probably going to need one


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I always did the 9V battery test real quick to see if the speaker itself was dead. I know it's not good for them but it sure was easy.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

As long as you don't try it on a small midrange or tweet and you don't leave it on there for long then it won't cause any problems


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> As long as you don't try it on a small midrange or tweet and you don't leave it on there for long then it won't cause any problems


please explain what to do with a multimeter ( i have one)
also please tell me standard size of B13 LE speakers , so if need be i can buy a set. ( cheap ones! )


aditya


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Get in the trunk, unplug the wires going to the speaker that's not working, set the multimeter to read AC voltage and put it on the wires in the plug while playing music to see if you get any voltage. While you have the speaker unplugged you can set the multimeter to read resistance and put it on the speaker's terminals to see what it reads.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> Get in the trunk, unplug the wires going to the speaker that's not working, set the multimeter to read AC voltage and put it on the wires in the plug while playing music to see if you get any voltage. While you have the speaker unplugged you can set the multimeter to read resistance and put it on the speaker's terminals to see what it reads.



speaker is dead! thanks for the info..
i removed it...

how do i tell if it is 5.5 or 5.25 " .i.e which dimension to measure exactly?

any suggestions for speakers for a $25/speaker limit!


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

holy cow!
i was tinkering with the audio system, when I realised that another speaker was playing music at a very low volume as compared to its right hand side counterpart.

in this case how do i check what is wrong?
i still have the multimeter

i was thinking of
front
and
rear
aditya


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

25 bones spending limit? That just made me laugh my ass off. All I can tell you to do is get some of them cheap speakers from wal-mart. You need to save your money and invest in a 40-50 dollar pair of speakers. I like my Pioneers that I got about 3 monthes ago...They are only 50 watts rms but they sure do sound good. And they came with my Pioneer radio. My sister has some 5" sonys and they thump pretty hard for such little speakers without an amp. Like I say...go for the better quality audio equipment.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

To find the size, measure the diameter of the speaker (the total diameter). If it's around 7" then it's a 6.5" speaker, if it's around 5.5-5.75" then it's a 5.25" speaker. You aren't going to find any full range speakers worth buying for that price, if this is for the rears then the best you can do is buy a pair of raw drivers from partsexpress and screw the tweets, just watch the mounting depth so you don't run into the trunk lid's torsion bars. If it's for the front, then you should really save up more money to buy something decent.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> 25 bones spending limit?


I meant per speaker...so thats 100 dollars for four...
i am sorry if i mislead you


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> To find the size, measure the diameter of the speaker (the total diameter). If it's around 7" then it's a 6.5" speaker, if it's around 5.5-5.75" then it's a 5.25" speaker. You aren't going to find any full range speakers worth buying for that price, if this is for the rears then the best you can do is buy a pair of raw drivers from partsexpress and screw the tweets, just watch the mounting depth so you don't run into the trunk lid's torsion bars. If it's for the front, then you should really save up more money to buy something decent.


Thanx sr20demon
how about those which i posted in the link above.

please dont mock my meager budget. I just trying to make the best of my situation


----------

